# Breslauer Tumbler color



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

can any one tell me about the color of these breslauer's? The cock looks to be a even or solid yellow, the hens are darker on the head and neck and carry sooty color over the back and into the tail.
hen[QUOTE]
hen[URL=http://s133.photobucket.com/user/rdrfarm/media/IMGP5295.jpg.html][IMG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q58/rdrfarm/IMGP5295.jpg[/URL]

cock

cock


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

This may seem ironic, considering we typically ask for a close up pic, but I think a pic of the entire bird, side view, would be helpful here also. 

I think it looks like an unimproved rec. red but not sure.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I will take a couple better pics tomorrow. Half are self type yellow and half have the darker head and neck.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

a pic of one of the hens and one of a couple of the cocks. It shows the color varieties I have. The hens all look like the one pictured.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I'm thinking we're looking at unimproved rec. red over blue, but could be mistaken. I would have guessed rec. red over ash red but one of the tail feathers in close up pic shows a dark band, so it's not ash.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

The breeder said he only has them in red and yellow if that helps. Can you explain what unimproved rec red is. I have not heard of unimproved .


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It simply means that the modifier genes that would cause the bird to be an intense rich red, or yellow color as the second bird in pic #4, are not present in an individual, therefor the color intensity is not improved by the modifiers.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

If you breed the rich color birds to the "unimproved" birds then you should get youngsters with varying degrees of intensity, some lighter and some darker.

"Spread" is a modifier that may be making all the difference in your birds. The rich colored birds may be spread and your lighter shaded birds may not be. (The richer birds are rr masking black whereas the lighter birds are rr masking blue.)

"Dirty" and "sooty" also intensify the expression of rr.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

heres a couple tail pics, the first is the hen








the second is the yellow cock








the third is the light bodied cock with the darker head and neck








I appreciate your input, thanks again


----------

